# GE Bottom Freezer Refrigerator not cooling



## jayz1976 (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess sometime over night, my 2.5 yr old fridge stopped cooling. I first noticed it this morning while making breakfast for my daughter and noticed her frozen blueberries were already soft. I've tried to adjust the temp control on the inside, fan never came on. Compressor is not warm at this time and lights in both compartments still work. I've looked at the back and don't see any ice or frost. Any thoughts on what I should try next before this becomes a more expensive repair? THANKS!!


----------



## poppamole (Aug 13, 2009)

check the fan motor, same thing happened to me. freezer worked fine, but fridge didn't cool down. replaced fan motor, and all is well. hope this helps you out


----------

